# Help!!! My Tarantula Is Dying!!!



## n9inchnails (Feb 3, 2008)

My Guatemala Red Rump has some sort of orange fungus or some kind of infection underneath her abdomen, it covers most of it and shes not eating anything, does anyone now what this is, and is there any hope for my baby :8o


----------



## Elaine (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry I cant help but will keep my fingers crossed for her. xx


----------



## Truff135 (Feb 3, 2008)

Are you _sure_ it's a fungus/mold?
How moist have you been keeping the substrate?  Do you see mold on any of the substrate?
I'd like to say put her in an ICU but if it is indeed fungus/mold, I'm not sure that moisture would help to get rid of it.
Honestly from here it looks like an abrasion more than anything but it's hard to tell from that picture.
I personally haven't seen anything like it.
Just keep water in her dish for now, until someone else gives better help.


----------



## thedude (Feb 3, 2008)

i agree with Truff, it looks like an abraison or part of an old molt rather then mold or fungi.

the icu wont help becouse moisture is what cause fungus or mold


----------



## NrthCstInverts (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree with truff and dude that it looks more like an abrasion, or old "skin", i hate to say this but if its possible without totally stressing her to death, can you get a slightly straighter cleaner pic of the spot??


----------



## Pestilence (Feb 4, 2008)

looks like old skin to me.. there something hanging there..


----------



## penny'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Mold of fungus usually has a white/greyish appearance, at least IME. I tend to agree with the others, it looks more like a dried piece off the previous molt.


----------



## tamjam69 (Feb 6, 2008)

how is he/she doing now? :? 

have you got any better pics yet


----------



## n9inchnails (Mar 15, 2008)

She's now DEAD from her refusal to eat anything after the 8+ years i had her, and i'll post a much better pic to see if anyone can tell me what killed my baby.  I have not let this experience sour me from tarantulas, i now have a Burmese Cobalt Blue, and a Kilamanjaro Baboon tarantula


----------



## -Sarah- (Mar 15, 2008)

Awww... I'm so sorry to hear about your poor baby  It looks to me like it was an abdominal abrasion. Some tarantulas are notorious for getting abdominal abrasions like this and they will eventually rupture. What kind of substrate were you keeping her on?

-Sarah


----------



## von_z (Mar 15, 2008)

What kind of substrate were you keeping her on?

-Sarah[/QUOTE]

It looks like wood chips to me.  That could be the problem.


----------



## desertdweller (Mar 15, 2008)

So sorry about your baby.

You never know for sure what causes T death but it is a good idea for a softer substrate.  Peat, Coco fiber, vermiculite....

take care


----------



## -Sarah- (Mar 15, 2008)

von_z said:


> It looks like wood chips to me.  That could be the problem.


That's exactly what I was thinking. I'm thinking the substrate is what caused this abrasion.

-Sarah


----------



## scolex (May 21, 2008)

Over fed T. blondi's are known for this too. I would use a type of coco fiber/peat moss or even a type of organic poting soil from now on. Thats just my 2 cents on what I do.


----------

